# Can anyone name this weed?



## BigOwlFarm (Dec 12, 2016)

Hey all,

We just bought a hay farm and we have this weed that has been slowly creeping in over the last few years (or so we were told). Can anyone identify it or suggest how to get rid of it?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Catchweed bedstraw.

Wonderful stuff! Tough to kill. Hit it with strong 2,4D (2qts/acre) early in its growth. Waiting too long and 2,4D is ineffective--it will still go to seed. Best method I've found is to rake it away/pull it and burn it. It is very loosely connected to the ground, so it is easy to rake.

It is also toxic to plants around it, so it will kill off your stand.

Hope this helps.

Ralph

If only my crops grew as well as my weeds, I'd be rich!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have that around here also. It sucks. Can't think of the name at this time. Lots of mowing will help control it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We don't have much of that weed but some of our back land we really struggle with that. It is one tough weed


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Definitely bedstraw I had posted a few pictures couple of months ago I didn't know what it was either. That stuff sucks big time 24D nocks it back but does not control it.


----------



## BigOwlFarm (Dec 12, 2016)

Thank you for al the replies. Sounds like I have a fun spring ahead of me. the most of our 7 acre lot has this stuff spread through out it. If I were to dig up and till the big patches and start a new would that help/work at all?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It really depends on how big your field is and how infested it is. I've had success with small infestations of mowing/raking/baling before the seeds turn brown because it is an annual and getting the seeds off reduces the crop for next year.

Also, what and when do you spray for broadleafs?

Controlling it is one thing; the next is replanting/reseeding. If you only work up the soil and replant after it has gone to seed, you risk not controlling it and your new stand will be re-infested.

Wish I could help more, but this is some tricky stuff to deal with.

Hmmmm....just had a stroke of genius (or maybe just a stroke)!!! Advertise it as miniature marijuana plants because the leaf shapes are similar. Then the potheads will sneak in and steal it. Problem solved.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, bedstraw.

Fought it for years in a tiger lily patch in the yard, the tiger lily's have been there since jesus was a baby, was the bedstraw got in it after a few years I said screw it and just started to mow the whole thing off, have some nice sideways growing zoysia in it now.

I had a few hay fields with it, burn em down, no till corn, then soybeans then give it another shot with alfalfa.


----------



## BigOwlFarm (Dec 12, 2016)

We just got the place and I am completely new to haying. So I have a lot to learn. The previous owner had showed us this bedstraw and mentioned it had been spreading. To my knowledge all he did was spread manure in the fall. I do not believe he used any chemicals or fertilizer. I'm not even sure how often if at all he reseeded.

To me it looks as though the field definitely needs some loving. I spotted some timothy at the time of closing. But part of the deal was he got the last haying. So most of it was gone before I could really check it out.

In the spring I was planning to fertilize and maybe seed if I could. Before I do either it sounds like I should try raking up some of these areas of bedstraw.

Ralph, we do have plenty of potheads around here, could work well. haha

Thank you for all the info


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

We aren't too far from you and have battled bedstraw infestation in our pastures and hayfields. I have been able to mostly eliminate it from the hayfields by regular no till overseeding of alfalfa, clover and orchardgrass along with taking three cuttings of hay for several years. Good soil fertility and aggressive mowing has allowed the hay mix to out compete the bedstraw and most other weeds over time. However, in our pastures we only graze two rotations per summer and the sheep/cattle hardly touch it so it has held its ground. I have walked the field and spot burned it with flame and that works if you don't have too many acres. From your photos it looks like its well established and will require more robust treatment. Start with a soil test ( UNH Extension $17) and see what your soil conditions are first. Welcome to Haytalk. There's a lot of folks on this site with great experience and knowledge. Spend some time searching old posts and you'll get a jump start on your hay education. Good luck.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

A little information if your interested http://extension.psu.edu/plants/green-industry/news/2013/weed-of-the-month-catchweed-bedstraw


----------

